

Ask HN: Interview shows that you watch/listen - dudurocha

Hello guys.
I would like to know what are the shows with interviews that you guys like listen/watch<p>www.mixergy.com I think is a no-brainer option.<p>I also listen to www.therisetothetop.com and http://www.beyondthepedway.com/ .
======
lmeier
Mixergy by Andrew Warner

------
askar
Mixergy, of course, and I sometimes listen to TechZing as well.

